

The 14 graduates from the Founder Institute Silicon Valley 2010 - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2011/the-founder-institute-experience/

======
pedalpete
Is it common for incubators to take the tact of kicking out startups that
don't complete certain 'tasks'??

Is it a realistic way to separate the wheat from the chaff, I just wasn't
aware that this was how incubators operate.

